# Headphones around Rs 500



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2012)

I need the best headphones available for around Rs 500.. I am a casual gamer and more of a movie watcher. I have shortlisted
Buy Philips Earphone shp2000 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
and
Buy Philips Headphone SHP1900 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

are there any noticeable difference between the two ? The cheaper the better...


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Mar 16, 2012)

Go for SHP 1900 I have it with me...Awesome sound quality, Good Noise Isolation, You get to hear every sound. Check the review here


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 17, 2012)

But neither of them has a mic.


----------



## Renny (Mar 17, 2012)

Ridwan Shafi said:


> Go for SHP 1900 I have it with me...Awesome sound quality, Good Noise Isolation, You get to hear every sound. Check the review here



Good VFM, no mic though, bought it from Flipkart for 330/- a few months back, they're charging 482/- for it now , try to get it cheaper elsewhere,

Good for music(bass, treble, clarity) as well as for vocals.


----------



## Ridwan Shafi (Mar 17, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Good VFM, no mic though, bought it from Flipkart for 330/- a few months back, they're charging 482/- for it now , try to get it cheaper elsewhere,
> 
> Good for music(bass, treble, clarity) as well as for vocals.




Yeah!! I agree with it....Go for SHP 1900 and you will never regret


----------



## gulati.ishank (Mar 17, 2012)

+1 for shp-1900.
If you want IEM you can go for JVC Marshmellows.



saswat23 said:


> But neither of them has a mic.



If you want a mic you have to sacrifice sound quality


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2012)

Although I dont use a mic all that often, a mic would be nice
How about this SHM1900.. it seems identical to SHP1900 but with a mic


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 18, 2012)

Do give a link.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2012)

Flipkart.com: Philips SHM1900 Headset: Headset


----------



## KDroid (Mar 22, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Flipkart.com: Philips SHM1900 Headset: Headset



The reviews over there are mixed. Get SHP1900.


Btw, what do you need a Microphone for? Gaming or VOIP?


If for VOIP, get a cheapo headphone for 100 bucks. They do the job well.


----------



## Apocalyp5e (Mar 22, 2012)

Phillips SPH-1900 is way to go, I am using it and the SQ is great, its having full cup and its very comfortable for long usage.

There could be sweating if you use it for long time since the cups having some rubber/plastic covers so no air flow.

The sound is really nice with this one High and Mids are quite good, BASS is okish(maybe I am wrong since I was using IEMs for so long).

I think SPH - 1900 is more suited for movies and games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2012)

all right, ill get the SHP1900, ill be ordering from koovs, theres a cashback offer there.. can anyone confirm that koovs is as good as letsbuy/flipkart ?


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's my take on this:

Earphones below 500 rs go for phillips
Earphones below 900 go for SoundMagic
Earphones below 1500 go for Tekfusion Twinwoofers - Highly recommended for bass
Earphones above 1500, go for Klipsch

One more tip: Best place to buy earphones will be Flipkart! though you can try other online stores as well!

Simple & Easy


----------



## KDroid (Mar 23, 2012)

Koovs may not be as good as flipkart... but it looks trustworthy. Search for customer experiences on google before buying... btw, Is SHP1900 available on koovs? I could not find it...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2012)

ahhh crap, SHP1900 was there on koovs like two days ago, now its not :/ there was a cashback of Rs 110 on it too .. flipkart then


----------



## ninz (Mar 30, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> Here's my take on this:
> 
> Earphones below 500 rs go for phillips
> Earphones below 900 go for SoundMagic
> ...


where does AUDIO TECHNICA, JBL AND SONY COMES UNDER?


----------

